# HaBe 06.06



## Tracer (2. Juni 2004)

Wer hat lust am Sontag den 06.06 in den HaBe zu fahren?
Geschwindigkeit: zügig (schnell)
Technik          :mittel
Zeit                :12Uhr.
Treffpunkt        :Kärtnerhütte
gruss
Willy


----------



## horst_sonne (2. Juni 2004)

Hi, 
als HaBe-Neuling, würde ich gerne an der Tour teilnehmen. 
Ich hoffe, das ich ein sog. "schnelles Tempo" mithalten kann, aber wir werden sehen. Nach einigen Kilometern Formaufbau aufm Rennrad, würd ich mich gern wieder auf meinen "Ursprung" - dem Biken konzentrieren. 
Also hier 2 Fragen: 
1. Wie schnell -in Anbetracht der Wegverhältnisse - ist schnell?
2. Wie lange wolltest du Fahren?
Schönen Abend noch, 
Mfg Hannes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Willy!
Ich wollte mich ma So. auf der RTF in Kiel versuchen  Allerdings wollte ich Samstag eine Runde durch die HaBe´s drehen, mein neues Bike testen   Die Runde wird wohl allerdings nicht so schnell und wohl mit einigen Einstellpausen....
Wollte so ca. 14 Uhr los.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Kaiowana (3. Juni 2004)

Ich hätte zwar Lust mein neues Rad (was ich bis Samstag bekommen soll) einzuweihen, habe aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## ozei (3. Juni 2004)

Bin höchstwahrscheinlich dabei.



			
				horst_sonne schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich hoffe, das ich ein sog. "schnelles Tempo" mithalten kann, aber wir werden sehen.



Kannst Du


----------



## Silvi (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Willy,

ich bin dabei. Bis Samstag.
Andre kommt bestimmt auch mit.

Silvi


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juni 2004)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Willy,
> ich bin dabei. Bis Samstag.


Guten Morgen Silvi,

noch nicht ganz wach? Willy wollte am *Sonntag* fahren! 
Ich habe Sonntag keine Zeit, würde aber gerne am Samstag fahren.
Fahrt ihr (Andre und Du) nun Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## Mira (3. Juni 2004)

Ich fahre auf jeden Fall am So, aber erst um 15 Uhr, siehe LMB.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Und ich einen für Samstag um 15 Uhr...


----------



## bofh_marc (3. Juni 2004)

Das klingt ja gut. Endlich ist mal was los in den HaBes.

Erst mit Willi ne schnelle Runde zum Aufwaermen und um 15:00 Uhr noch mal die 1200 hm mit Mira.   Das ist doch mal ein Programm.

Ich glaub, ich entscheide spontan, wo ich mich anschliesse.

@Robert: Wenn Du erst um 15:00 Uhr startest, bin ich vielleicht dabei. Wenn ich dann schon von meiner Fully-Anguck-Runde zurueck bin.

Gruss
Marc

PS: Jemand Lust heute Abend? Siehe LMB.


----------



## Catsoft (3. Juni 2004)

bofh_marc schrieb:
			
		

> @Robert: Wenn Du erst um 15:00 Uhr startest, bin ich vielleicht dabei. Wenn ich dann schon von meiner Fully-Anguck-Runde zurueck bin.



Mußt halt nur früh genug losziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (3. Juni 2004)

Ups, also bis Sonntag. Jetzt gehts auch schon besser mit der Müdigkeit. Also bitte den nächsten Sachverhalt, vielleicht durchschaue diesen dann richtig


----------



## Mira (3. Juni 2004)

Warum funktioniert das bei mir nicht mit dem LMB?
Also So 15 Uhr Kärtner Hütte, 50-60km, 1200hm (mal sehen...), viel Forstwege, Tempo mittel, 3-4 Stunden, auch bei schlechten Wetter außer strömender Regen.

marc, Fully-Anguck Runde?
Bitte um Aufkläung!! 
(Wird noch was mit dem 20kg Sofa)


----------



## OBRADY (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo..

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei Eurer Sonntagstour, habe leider keine Zeit.

Werde am Samstag die LMB Tour mit Rabbit bestreiten.

Gruß Anja


----------



## bofh_marc (4. Juni 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> marc, Fully-Anguck Runde?
> Bitte um Aufkläung!!
> (Wird noch was mit dem 20kg Sofa)



Ja, ich war da ja neulich im Harz und hatte einen Tag lang ein Fully (Simplon Tonic). Am Anfang fand ich es ja nicht so dolle, aber so nach 2 Stunden hatte ich mich dann dran gewoehnt. Das Ding ging auch mal berghoch wie ne Rakete. Ausserdem bin ich Bischis Marin mal geschaetzte 500 hm am Stueck gefahren und fand es auch nicht so schlimm. 

Und da ich meine beiden Bikes entweder nicht zeitgemaess (Marin *heul*) oder nicht schoen sind, schau ich mich mal ein wenig um. Es wird aber wohl kein 20 kg Sofa.

Marc


----------



## Mira (4. Juni 2004)

Dann mach es doch so wie ich und komm mit nach Willingen - erst Räder angucken und testen und am So Marathon!


----------



## bofh_marc (4. Juni 2004)

Mira schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach es doch so wie ich und komm mit nach Willingen - erst Räder angucken und testen und am So Marathon!



Du faehrst doch vermutlich schon Samstag runter, oder???

Ich MUSS  Samstag auf einen Junggesellenabschied. Ansonsten haette ich wohl Lust gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (5. Juni 2004)

Geschwindigkeit: zügig (schnell)  


Bin dabei  ,komme wie letztes mal mit der S-Bahn! 
Hey Willy,können uns dann ja Hauptbahnhof treffen wenn IGDoris nicht   
mitkommt!?

Freut mich das Andre und Silvi auch dabei sind!Nehme diesmal meinen transportablen Zentrierständer mit und einen vernünftigen Nippelspanner ,für den Fall der "Fälle"(Andre  ),damit du diesmal ganz dabei sein kannst "wenn",zur beruhigung! Brauchen dann nur noch jemanden der im vorwege sämtliche Baumstämme wegräumt! (Willy  )

Hoffentlich besserts sichs Wetter noch ein wenig  ,ist zumindest vorhergesagt!

Also bis denn dann ich freu mich  ,Nils


----------



## Martinbaby (5. Juni 2004)

Wetter soll morgen trocken bleiben, hurra!

Ich werde mich mal der 1500 Uhr Truppe anschließen...

... und freue mich auf Mira!


----------



## Tracer (6. Juni 2004)

........ wer sagt in Hamburg gibt es keine Berge, der irrt sich. Die Tour war heute einfach gut, von schwierigen Uphills, schnelle Downhills, Wurzeln, Löcher. Es war alles, was ein gute Tour macht, dabei.
Nochmals vielen Dank an die Tourguides, Andre für die schnelle Runde und Robert, für die anderen.

Andres Tour:
62.76KM
1000 Höhenmeter
18.38 AVS
3:25:12  Fahrtzeit
1 Pause

Roberts Tour:
47.56KM
16.66 AVS
2:51:18 Fahrtzeit

Gruss
Willy


----------



## Mira (6. Juni 2004)

Unsere Tour:

64,9km
16,3 avs
1045 hm
4:03 std


----------



## Alan (6. Juni 2004)

Auch wir (Mira, Martin, Marc, Oliver und Alan) waren ein wenig fleißig. Marc hat sich ja heute richtig geschunden. Einige wenige Bilder sind halbwegs was geworden, zu finden HIER 
Die Eckdaten der Tour Haus-Haus EES9: 
4.25 h
78 km
17,6 avg
1.130 Hm

Eher breite Wege, Marathonvorbereitung halt. Mein Dank für einen seeehr netten Nachmittag gilt allen Mitfahrern und der Mitfahrerin.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Det


----------



## bofh_marc (7. Juni 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Marc hat sich ja heute richtig geschunden.



Alter Falter, war ich mal fertig. Ich glaube, bis ich in richtiger Marathonform bin, muss noch ein bisschen Wasser die Elbe runter. Erschreckend fand ich, dass die Konzentration mal extrem nachlaesst. Bei einigen Abfahrten bin ich echt nur noch nach "Gehoer" gefahren. 

Geschaetzte Daten:
99.6 km
5:30 h
min. 1500 hm

Hat aber trotzdem Spass gemacht.
Marc


----------



## Sanz (7. Juni 2004)

> Ich glaube, bis ich in richtiger Marathonform bin, muss noch ein bisschen Wasser die Elbe runter



Hi Marc,
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß diese mühevoll gesammelten Höhenmeter mit dem Profil HaBe's viel schwieriger sind. In den Alpen fährst Du um 1500 Hm zu bekommen auf einen Paß hoch und die HM's sind gesammelt. Nach 300 HM's bist Du in Deinem Trott. Hier können Dich nur lange Schiebepassagen aus dem Rytmus bringen, was bei einem normalen Marathon kaum vorkommen dürfte.

Andre


----------



## Martinbaby (7. Juni 2004)

Ja, ich frage mich auch immer, wie aussagefähig die hm in den HaBes sind. 

Natürlich sind 1000 hm in den Alpen nicht gleichzusetzen mit den hm in den HaBes. Nur was ist schwieriger: 1000 hm am Stück oder 20 x 50 hm? 

Andererseits  haben wir in den HaBes realtiv viele "Achterbahnen", auf denen man den Schwung für den nächsten Anstieg gleich "mitnehmen" kann. Das gilt allerdings oft nur für die kleinen (aber zahlreichen) Senken, nicht für die uphills zum Karlsstein, etc.

Auf jeden Fall sind wir uns einig: die ständigen Tempowechsel, die machen es aus (hechel)


----------



## Tracer (7. Juni 2004)

Je mehr man bei eien Tour  das Tempo wechsel (kurze steile Anstiege, schmale Singeltrails, schmale Downhills mit mit viele Wurzeln und  Absätze) desto schwieriger ist es(konditionell), denn da hast du ein effekt ähnlich wie beim Interwall trainig vorraus gesetzt du fährst schnell. Die meistens Marathon sind Fahrtechnik nicht schwierig, du fährst wie Andre sagte längere Anstiege mit eine gleiche Belastung ....man findet einem Rithmus die man überstunden  fahren kann, vorraus gesetzt du fährst nicht über längere Zeit im roten Bereich, besonders beim dem Start!
Also Marc.....mach dir keine sorge, eine 100Km Marathon schafst du mit deine Aktuelle Kondition.
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Deleted 15311 (9. Juni 2004)

Moin Leuds!  

Muss da nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben  !
Das war ja wohl eine richtig geile  leckere Runde durch die Habes!
Das wollt ich nur noch mal loswerden,denn ich bin als Bergerdorfer(Einer von den Gutgelaunten  )nicht allzuoft dort ,was sich in Zukunft ändern wird!

Das lag ausserdem auch an unseren "Local-Hero"Andre(Sanz),der mit uns, mit dem nötigen Tempo  ,die geilsten Trails abrockte!Der super Untergrund tat da sein übriges ,sowie die wieder mal sehr nette Biketruppe!Das macht Bock auf mehr,glaub ich bin ein "Habe-Männchen"  
geworden!
Ich werde demnächst auch mal in Bergedorf ne fette Runde anbieten,da gibts zwar nicht so heftige aber doch leckere Trails wenn man sie denn kennt und aneinanderreiht!(Da kann man dann mehr auf Grundlage trainieren,weil etwas flacher,zumindest Richtung Sachsenwald!Alternative zur Strasse!),wobei ich dem Intervalleffekt in den Habes zustimme,aber nur mit ausreichender Grundlage!Wichtig!Sonst geht garnix!  
Ausserdem nocheinmal vielen Dank an euch (Andre & Silvi)für den schönen Abend,  ,das hat mich sehr gefreut  ,ich hoffe bis bald!

Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (9. Juni 2004)

Alan schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wir (Mira, Martin, Marc, Oliver und Alan) waren ein wenig fleißig. Marc hat sich ja heute richtig geschunden. Einige wenige Bilder sind halbwegs was geworden, zu finden HIER


Na also, Bild *DSCN0102* baut mich mal wieder auf. Ich bin also doch nicht der einzig Wahnsinnige, der mit voller Protektorenaustattung rumfährt! </FONT>


----------



## Martinbaby (9. Juni 2004)

puh - Glück gehabt! Bild 102 bin ich nicht!

Dachte, Du meinst meinen Bauch


----------



## Wraith (9. Juni 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> puh - Glück gehabt! Bild 102 bin ich nicht!
> 
> Dachte, Du meinst meinen Bauch


Ach Martin, Dein Bauch ist doch schon bekannt, wie ein bunter Hund. 
Sogar schon mehrfach im RAID-System foto- und datentechnisch sicher erfaßt...


----------

